# bath after losing cervical mucus & membrane sweep?



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya,

Just a quick question or two?

I lost my mucus plug last night ( clear jelly ) and today had a membrane sweep.  Been told to have a wam bath but worried that i might get an infection? What do you think? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you'll be fine hun, your membranes are still intact so they will help to protect against infection

Take care x


----------

